# Hidden Windows XP Serial Key



## TheHumanBot (Aug 21, 2009)

A day before, I am trying to pre-configure my Windows installation disc. I noticed that there is a file located in the disc that has the Product key. It contains information about how to automate the installation or upgrade so the setup runs without requiring user input.

*Where is it?*
Open windows explorer and go to the [discdrive]\I386 folder, browse for "Winnt.sif" file and drag it to notepad...


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice find! I will check this file.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 25, 2009)

yes it contains original key
users using pirated xp can see there original cd key which is different what they enter during installation.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

@ divele

Go suicide , dont spam here


----------



## roonie (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice one..thx


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

where bro i was not able to find it please help !!
it was a winnt.exe file which opened in dos and when i dragged it on notepad no such see was found i kept looking for almost 15 min


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^ Same here.......nothing found named Winnt.sif


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no I386 Folder in C: Drive...............

Is the serial number shown there different from the shown by Right Clicking My Computer


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^^ No no.......

vishalgmistry means the discdrive i.e. Win XP CD

Thr is a folder called i386.

Not our C:\ drive
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw right clicking doesn't show the serial key. The no is sumthing else. I dunno what it is. But its not the serial key.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

bro its not the c drive its the discdrive
insert the xp install cd and then see the respective folder


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

ok got it
Thanks


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

see if ur able to find it...coz none of them here is able to find that


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 20, 2009)

there is another file also
search for *Unattend.txt* in your cd 
*make sure search hidden files and folder is checked in advanced search options


----------



## opticalmouse (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you , nice FInd


----------



## neonlight (Mar 20, 2010)

nice  find


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 20, 2010)

Unattend.txt in i386 folder has Product key. Nice Find !


----------



## techieboy12 (Apr 19, 2010)

nice one !!


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jun 2, 2010)

hey we can also find this by installing tune up..follow this ..
tune up-additional tool-tune up system information-window.
but ya this is also cool.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow................ found...

Hey, can u tell how can we use this unattended.txt to make the XP cd unattended.......

Please tell me.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 11, 2010)

any way to find this in vista?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 12, 2010)

no idea on vista.


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jun 12, 2010)

I think tune up will do this.
try it once.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 12, 2010)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=windows+vista+key+finder


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

hey i used that key which i found , but wat a surprise it wasn't working & it was a invalid key.../code/...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ see my signature n get another genuine keyless xp


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> there is another file also
> search for *Unattend.txt* in your cd
> *make sure search hidden files and folder is checked in advanced search options



Yes u r right...


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jun 18, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Yes u r right...



hey it's not the original key it's a sample key buddy.


----------



## fuzzyboy (Jun 20, 2010)

Use this software to find keys of installed software:
ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server
(this is perfectly legal)


----------

